
Diagrams: A brand new diagram editor for Mac - lukaskubanek
https://diagrams.app
======
soapboxrocket
So as a long time OmniGraffle user this looks really nice, clean and simple.
I've fallen out of love with OmniGraffle because I spend more time fighting it
then I do working with it.

This also looks great because it's not a subscription. But it also doesn't
have many features, which is why the price is so great.

What the site doesn't show is how much customization I can create. I might be
showing my age, but I miss shareware, the ability to try a software out before
I buy it. Of course I think I still have Q-Crack floating around somewhere
so...

------
j88439h84
The comparison to existing tools doesn't mention any of the other tools in
this category, just tools in other categories.

~~~
lukaskubanek
Hi, the developer of Diagrams here. I think your point is very valid and we’ll
consider adding this information. We can think of online tools like LucidChart
and draw.io. What desktop Mac apps would you include in this category?

~~~
m8rl
OmniGraffle
[https://www.omnigroup.com/omnigraffle](https://www.omnigroup.com/omnigraffle)

------
leokaessner
I really like the simplicity and the easy to use interface. My new way of
creating value adding flowcharts.

------
timmz
Fantastic! I've been waiting for this day since years.

I used the alpha and beta versions almost every day and love how professional
the app got in 1.0

Bought it instantly. :-)

------
oddysseey
lovely!

